# My Time App



## Sickdog (Nov 18, 2020)

Is anyone else's Mytime app not working? Had another coworker say the same thing last night


----------



## InboundDCguy (Nov 19, 2020)

Mine is working fine (iOS version)


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 19, 2020)

Who needs it anymore?  Max 60’s for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Sickdog (Nov 19, 2020)

Yea we are about getting there too


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 24, 2020)

Maybe they'll open this mutha back up to 8 days a week & 72 hours!?!

Let's bust an a@$ !!!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 25, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> Maybe they'll open this mutha back up to 8 days a week & 72 hours!?!
> 
> Let's bust an a@$ !!!


I’m surprised they did away with the 64’s


----------



## Luck (Nov 27, 2020)

ManMythMachine said:


> Maybe they'll open this mutha back up to 8 days a week & 72 hours!?!
> 
> Let's bust an a@$ !!!


We have been begging them all year. 1 of our guys getting OT for an extra shift is worth 3 of the new hires they shovel in. 


Dcnewb4now said:


> I’m surprised they did away with the 64’s


They did it for "safety" concerns from being overworked. AKA most states have passed laws that OT over 60 hours must be double pay so they are not about to shell out for that.


----------



## dcworker (Nov 29, 2020)

Back to voluntary overtime 10 months later.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 30, 2020)

Luck said:


> We have been begging them all year. 1 of our guys getting OT for an extra shift is worth 3 of the new hires they shovel in.
> 
> They did it for "safety" concerns from being overworked. AKA most states have passed laws that OT over 60 hours must be double pay so they are not about to shell out for that.


“Safety” but they mess up your schedule and make you come in at 4am. Ya “safety”.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Dec 7, 2020)

Luck said:


> They did it for "safety" concerns from being overworked. AKA most states have passed laws that OT over 60 hours must be double pay so they are not about to shell out for that.


Well that explains ALOT.


----------

